# Battery and charging issues



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

Checkout this thread and see if it covers any of the issues you are having. Replacing the cable fixed all of my electrical problems.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard!:welcome:

In addition to the neg cable, there are a number of threads that talk about a bluetooth(?) connection that does not stop if you are using a phone through the vehicle infotainment system. I am not all that familiar with it, but it seems as if it was a big enough power draw to cause problems. I'll see if I can find a few threads.


Edit:
Here are a few, but there are more.
What I've noticed with the battery drain issue
Battery Drain Issues

TSB Dead Battery After Exiting The Vehicle While On A Bluetooth Call


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Battery charging problems and other weird stuff was caused by crimping the battery terminal to bare copper wire. Exposed t acid fume, turn brown with poor connectivity. Soldered these to solve this problem. Other can be a not so tight alternator mounting bolt, fools the sense circuit for low battery charging. Battery is not the culprit, but the victim. Adding a 10 gauge wire from the alternator to a good engine ground also solves this.

Dirty ignition relay contacts can cause a ton of problems, all those computers need a good power on reset to work properly, typically, these problems are very erratic.

Never let us using a linear regulator in the voltage regulator, would cost less than a buck more. Using a cheap power MOSFET transistor instead that in the Cruze operates at 100Hz. Not only the Cruze,but all these vehicles. Each time it switches off, acts like a Tesla coil, generates a very high voltage that only the battery can filter out. With poor connectivity, can cook your electronics, another problem that is very easy to solve. Don't blame engineers, either do it their way or get canned. Always heard, a penny here or there take away money from the stockholders. Most important to keep the stockholders happy.

Ha, telling it the way it is, like over 40 years of this BS.


----------



## frustrated (Dec 29, 2019)

i am having the same exact problem with a slow draining battery, exactly the same situation!!!! i have gone to the dealership twice already , this will be my third attempt and 2 battery replacement later. because im a female they keep treating me like i dont know what im talking about and had the nerve to blame me saying that i have to start my every two or three days in order for the battery to stay charged!! when driving they seem to first charge it at 16 volts but slowing over time 15 , 14 , and driving absolutley no where for 30 minutes it dosnt increase or raise the charged volts on the battery til finally eventually two months later dead battery!!!! my cruze is also a 2014 chevy cruze, its not driven as a primary vehicle, maybe once a week for dr , groceries etc.. having only 14000 miles on it total and its doing this!!!! again the dealership i take it to dosnt seem to care and of course its my fault that every time i get in the car the battery is slowly less and less til nothing


----------

